# Just got my new bike!!!



## Dave200516 (Mar 31, 2004)

I just picked up a 1998 KTM EXC 125 and am in love with it. The bike has so much power, and is very fast. I have never rode a 125 that wants to lift the front tire off of the ground. 
Anyway, just thought I'd share this with ya,

Dave


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Cool Congrats  pics???


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

I was hoping for a few photos too ???


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

What, no photo's of back flipps?


----------



## Dave200516 (Mar 31, 2004)

nope, sorry guys no pics. Especially the back flips :lol: :yikes: The bike has some fine tuning I still need to do, but after that I will get some pics


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Sounds like fun dude!!!


----------



## redrider808 (Nov 28, 2006)

i just picked up a 07 525 exc and made it into a supermoto bike .
i love it and what a blast to ride.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

redrider808 said:


> i just picked up a 07 525 exc and made it into a supermoto bike .
> i love it and what a blast to ride.


 I've got a friend that's getting into racing supermoto. Looks like fun to me!!! They look like a complete riot!!


----------



## redrider808 (Nov 28, 2006)

it's my first bike . i was a quad motocross racer, but i had to give it up.
got a little to old and was lucky enuff not to ever get hurt to bad doing it.
after 10 years or hard racing i was lucky i guess.

but i am having a blast on the new toy thats for sure,
once i get enuff post i will post some pictures of her.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh cool  I ride quad... all my "guys" ride dirtbike tho.


----------



## Dave200516 (Mar 31, 2004)

congrats on the 525. KTM's are AWSOME aren't they!!:evilsmile 
How do you like the 525? I would love to pick one up, but I think it is too much bike.
Again have fun with the bike man.


----------



## redrider808 (Nov 28, 2006)

yes it's a great bike had to spend a few dollers on her to make her right but all is good now.


----------



## redrider808 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dave200516 said:


> congrats on the 525. KTM's are AWSOME aren't they!!:evilsmile
> How do you like the 525? I would love to pick one up, but I think it is too much bike.
> Again have fun with the bike man.


its not a monster but you know theres power there if you need it.
very easy to control .


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

redrider808 said:


> its not a monster but you know theres power there if you need it.
> very easy to control .


 VERY NICE REDRIDER!!!!:coolgleam By the tread patter it looks like a Pilot Power Rear with a DOT race front. It's hard to tell. VERY NICE SETUP THOUGH!!! I really like the tiger stripe pattern on the KTM as well. Pretty cool.


----------



## redrider808 (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks bud i hate stock looking stuff .
i had to do something to it and tiger stripes just came to me , didn't likie it at first but it grew on me , i get thumbs up all the time kind of funny to see little kids smile and point.

and yea it's a fun bike to run around on .


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

redrider808 said:


> thanks bud i hate stock looking stuff .
> i had to do something to it and tiger stripes just came to me , didn't likie it at first but it grew on me , i get thumbs up all the time kind of funny to see little kids smile and point.
> 
> and yea it's a fun bike to run around on .


 Your welcome. Good choice too.Take care.:coolgleam


----------

